# Humane Society of the U.S. Wastes Money on Cheap Socks



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

*Humane Society of the U.S. Wastes Money on Cheap Socks*
_Mar 16, 2018 05:13 pm_

The recent sexual harassment scandal at the Humane Society of the United States (HSUS) revealed allegations of years of horrendous treatment of female employees at the charity. There’s another serious chronic problem at HSUS: Wasting donor money. Example A is sending cheap, unsolicited “gifts” to prospective donors. We came into possession of a recent direct-mail […]

The post Humane Society of the U.S. Wastes Money on Cheap Socks appeared first on HumaneWatch.



Read in browser »


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Hey it' s free money.
As long as it does not go to " saving" animals, who cares?


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

..."With the recent revelations of sexual harassment allegations against former CEO Wayne Pacelle and former VP Paul Shapiro, the HSUS board and executive staff ought to be introspective about how they can act ethically. Here’s some free advice: An organization with “humane” in its name shouldn’t mistreat its staff—or donors...."


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

*BBB Removes Accreditation of Humane Society of the United States*
_Mar 21, 2018 03:01 pm_
Things just keep getting worse following the sexual harassment scandal at the Humane Society of the United States. Following the resignations of CEO Wayne Pacelle and Vice President Paul Shapiro earlier this year, the charity has now lost its accreditation from the Better Business Bureau’s charity-accreditation arm, the Wise Giving Alliance (BBB WGA). This news […]
The post BBB Removes Accreditation of Humane Society of the United States appeared first on HumaneWatch.
Read in browser »


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

*HSUS Abandons Arizona Campaign*
_Apr 11, 2018 10:24 am_

As the Humane Society of the United States deals with the fallout from its sexual harassment scandals and resignations of CEO Wayne Pacelle and vice president Paul Shapiro, it faces ongoing questions about its credibility. Its abandonment of a ballot campaign in Arizona is a signal that things are bleak. HSUS’s front group, Arizonans for […]

The post HSUS Abandons Arizona Campaignappeared first on HumaneWatch.



Read in browser »


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

*See Us in National Review*
_Apr 26, 2018 12:38 pm_

The latest issue of National Review—out today—carries our latest ad: “Beware of Scam.” A handout of the ad is available here. Why National Review, a politically conservative magazine? The Humane Society of the United States has been aggressively targeting Republicans on Capitol Hill, where it needs their votes to get any federal legislation passed. HSUS […]

The post See Us in National Review appeared first on HumaneWatch.



Read in browser »


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

*HSUS Fundraising Declines 30% at Hollywood Gala*
_May 01, 2018 04:57 pm_

Hollywood was the genesis of the #MeToo movement, which began just six months ago with stories about Harvey Weinstein. And following the Humane Society of the United States’ sexual harassment problems this year, its fundraising gala on April 21 at the Paramount Studios lot in Los Angeles promised to offer a look into just how […]

The post HSUS Fundraising Declines 30% at Hollywood Gala appeared first on HumaneWatch.



Read in browser »


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

*Is the Humane Society of the US Indirectly Funding “Puppy Mills”?*
_May 14, 2018 03:35 pm_

A recent exposé in the Washington Post blew the lid off of what is known as “retail rescue”—that is, animal rescues that buy and sell dogs for profit. The Post examined documents for the two major dog auctions in the country, both in Missouri, and discovered that about 90 rescue groups had spent almost $3 […]

The post Is the Humane Society of the US Indirectly Funding “Puppy Mills”? appeared first on HumaneWatch.



Read in browser »


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

*HSUS Gave Award to Alleged “Puppy Mill” Buyer*
_May 15, 2018 03:36 pm_

A recent Washington Post exposé uncovered how some animal rescues are spending millions to quietly buy dogs at auction from commercial breeders they would otherwise publicly scorn as “puppy mills.” The Humane Society of the United States responded to the story not with condemnation, but with trying to change the conversation. One reason might be […]

The post HSUS Gave Award to Alleged “Puppy Mill” Buyer appeared first on HumaneWatch.



Read in browser »


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

*HSUS Fundraiser Flagged for Shady Operations*
_May 16, 2018 04:22 pm_

There’s a lot wrong with the New York subway system these days: Rats, the smell, and obstructive unions come to mind. Add one more: Random solicitors for the Humane Society of the United States seeking your credit card information. After HSUS’s history of financial mismanagement and unethical fundraising tactics—raising money with cats and dogs while […]

The post HSUS Fundraiser Flagged for Shady Operations appeared first on HumaneWatch.



Read in browser »


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

*CharityWatch Downgrades Humane Society of the U.S. to “D” Rating*
_May 25, 2018 08:54 am_

On the heels of the Humane Society of the United States being downgraded by Charity Navigator and losing its accreditation from the BBB Wise Giving Alliance, a third charity watchdog has some bad news for America’s supposed “most effective” animal charity. The respected CharityWatch has downgraded HSUS to a “D” grade in its most recent […]

The post CharityWatch Downgrades Humane Society of the U.S. to “D” Rating appeared first on HumaneWatch.



Read in browser »


----------

